# Cyber-shot Viewer



## 8ball (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you please help

I use the cyber-shot viewer to view my photos from my sony DSC-W80 digital camera.

The problem is i cant delete a single photo from a folder or even delete a folder.:upset:

i ve tried every thing. there must surely be a way.

cheers


----------

